

What I Learned as Pandora’s First Data Scientist - markthethomas
http://firstround.com/article/What-I-Learned-As-Pandoras-First-Data-Scientist

======
valarauca1
Only the webpage's footer loaded for me.

Here is a link to google's cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_EV1X5...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_EV1X5QwQsgJ:firstround.com/article/What-
I-Learned-As-Pandoras-First-Data-
Scientist+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
markthethomas
Disclaimer: the 'I' in the title is not my first-person 'I'. (Quotative).

